# How to train for MMA competition. [Article]



## Activeforce (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey everyone, I recently published an article that I'd like some opinions on. I know most everyone around here focuses more on traditional martial arts, so if this is off topic, please let me know and I'll remove it.

http://activeforcefitness.com/2009/12/how-to-train-for-mma-competition-part-1/

If any of you have any opinions, know how I could improve it, or just think that I'm a complete idiot... please let me know here.  Also, just as a side note, the training can really apply to any sort of martial arts, well beyond MMA.

J


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, I hadn't got beyond the first couple of paragraphs and I found it offensive..

You are pandering to what we call over here the 'chav' element, MMA is a serious sport and we are trying to present it as such and there you go in your very first words make it seem like we are a much of thugs looking to beat people up, as for the stuff about women, well, as one I find that very offensive. 
The first thing would have been to state your own experience in being qualified to give advice on MMA training and fighting. Why should anyone listen if you aren't a recognisable figure in the sport and secondly change the first paragraphs into something that attracts not repels and feeds into every anti MMA bias going. Oh and I wouldn't use the word 'octogon' , the UFC tends to sue people who do also it tends to be incorrect as most fight in the cage or ring.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Having read further, I haven't changed my opinion, it does nothing to help further the sport other than make it seem like a pastime for boys who want to brag.
I would suggest rewriting in a more serious tone, leaving out the boy talk and the hyped up, 'breathless' style of writing, make it interesting to everyone, women do MMA as well you know, nothing there at all to help them, other than gender specific words that will turn them straight off. I don't think you're stupid, I think you have bought into the thing about MMA being macho, male and just about bashing people. If you want to write about MMA have a look at current writing abo9ut it and see how businesslike they are, thats the way to be taken seriously.
http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/trainingzone/features_mistakes1.php


----------



## Omar B (Jan 1, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Ok, I hadn't got beyond the first couple of paragraphs and I found it offensive..
> 
> You are pandering to what we call over here the 'chav' element, MMA is a serious sport and we are trying to present it as such and there you go in your very first words make it seem like we are a much of thugs looking to beat people up, as for the stuff about women, well, as one I find that very offensive.
> The first thing would have been to state your own experience in being qualified to give advice on MMA training and fighting. Why should anyone listen if you aren't a recognisable figure in the sport and secondly change the first paragraphs into something that attracts not repels and feeds into every anti MMA bias going. Oh and I wouldn't use the word 'octogon' , the UFC tends to sue people who do also it tends to be incorrect as most fight in the cage or ring.



*Theres now a split between the pragmatic type of martial arts student and the complete martial arts student. I think you see that in some of the reality-based stuff where they strip away everything except what works physically.*
Thats why Im so happy to see traditional martial artists like Lyoto Machida and Fedor Emelianenko who are solo martial artists in every sense of the word. Theyre able to dominate people who [operate] on the surface. Fedor is a simple family man who is not about the gladiatorial thing. 

_I train with a lot of these MMA guys and theres so much that theyre lacking because they skip over the basics. Sometimes its harder to teach someone who hasnt learned the proper basics. If they dont have those, its very easy to beat them. Theyre absolutely confused when a traditionalist comes out who can strike efficiently and break bricks with his bare hands, the balls of his feet and shins. _

_A lot of these UFC guys have been through this farm system, and theyre fighting against other gung-ho people without the proper skills. They have grappling skills, but it doesnt take very long to be proficient in that._ But to strikeI liken it to Tiger Woods swing. Im a lot bigger and probably a lot stronger than Tiger Woods. If you had to have one of us hit you in the chin with a golf club, you better choose me because Tiger Woods, with his technique, could probably crack your chin in half with a golf club. Hes perfected that swing. Hes done that thousands, maybe millions of times.

http://www.blackbeltmag.com/michael_jai_white_black_dynamite/archives/816


----------



## Telfer (Jan 1, 2010)

Omar B said:


> _Theyre absolutely confused when a traditionalist comes out who can strike efficiently and break bricks with his bare hands, the balls of his feet and shins. _


Didnt you say that Machida was a traditionalist?

Sure he has a background in Shotokan, but when he gets in the ring he looks just like any other non-traditionalist...a kickboxing wrestler who grapples his opponent to the ground as fast as he can.

Breaking brittle bricks and striking the human body are not even related.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2010)

MMA isn't new, it's what it says MIXED MARTIAL ARTS, thats the traditional styles mixed together.
Telfer do you actually know much about MMA or are you parrotting something you've read?


----------



## Omar B (Jan 1, 2010)

Telfer said:


> Didnt you say that Machida was a traditionalist?
> 
> Sure he has a background in Shotokan, but when he gets in the ring he looks just like any other non-traditionalist...a kickboxing wrestler who grapples his opponent to the ground as fast as he can.
> 
> Breaking brittle bricks and striking the human body are not even related.



Well since it's a quote from an interview of someone else, no I didn't say Lyoto was a traditionalist.


----------

